# Arbee's Vape



## Arbee

Hey guys,

Hope all is well?

Introduced myself recently and i think its time for a thread to update as i have upgraded from the Smok Alien and Vaporesso Tarot Nano devices (which are for sale, thread to follow in the classifieds).

Got my Voopoo Drag and UWell Crown 3 tank powered by AWT batteries a few days ago. Ordered some Nasty Cush Man as a top up as well as some coils for future.







Im exceptionally impressed with this kit, later on i plan to upgrade to a better/buildable coil and tank unit. Being in the UAE, where e-cigs are illegal to trade, getting cotton and wire is a bit of challenge. Not as easy as walking into a shop and picking them up. Have to order online and you got to know what you want. 

Anyways, heres some more pics of my current build.













Enjoying the smooth flavorful pulls and epic clouds!! I must thank my good friends who suggested me to get the Drag!! 

I need a bigger juice box now:









Advise and feedback welcomed,
Happy vaping
Arbee

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## r0ckf1re

Welcome Arbee. Nice collection 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B///Moodley

Arbee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope all is well?
> 
> Introduced myself recently and i think its time for a thread to update as i have upgraded from the Smok Alien and Vaporesso Tarot Nano devices (which are for sale, thread to follow in the classifieds).
> 
> Got my Voopoo Drag and UWell Crown 3 tank powered by AWT batteries a few days ago. Ordered some Nasty Cush Man as a top up as well as some coils for future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im exceptionally impressed with this kit, later on i plan to upgrade to a better/buildable coil and tank unit. Being in the UAE, where e-cigs are illegal to trade, getting cotton and wire is a bit of challenge. Not as easy as walking into a shop and picking them up. Have to order online and you got to know what you want.
> 
> Anyways, heres some more pics of my current build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the smooth flavorful pulls and epic clouds!! I must thank my good friends who suggested me to get the Drag!!
> 
> I need a bigger juice box now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advise and feedback welcomed,
> Happy vaping
> Arbee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Epic Setup! Serpent SMM coming soon I hope.‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Arbee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope all is well?
> 
> Introduced myself recently and i think its time for a thread to update as i have upgraded from the Smok Alien and Vaporesso Tarot Nano devices (which are for sale, thread to follow in the classifieds).
> 
> Got my Voopoo Drag and UWell Crown 3 tank powered by AWT batteries a few days ago. Ordered some Nasty Cush Man as a top up as well as some coils for future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im exceptionally impressed with this kit, later on i plan to upgrade to a better/buildable coil and tank unit. Being in the UAE, where e-cigs are illegal to trade, getting cotton and wire is a bit of challenge. Not as easy as walking into a shop and picking them up. Have to order online and you got to know what you want.
> 
> Anyways, heres some more pics of my current build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the smooth flavorful pulls and epic clouds!! I must thank my good friends who suggested me to get the Drag!!
> 
> I need a bigger juice box now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advise and feedback welcomed,
> Happy vaping
> Arbee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Nice brother.
Where do you order from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arbee

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice brother.
> Where do you order from?


Ordered off an IG online shop here in the UAE. Pretty happy with its service although, as i said, you as a buyer need to know what you want. These shops wont advise you what best. Lucky i have friends like Rockfire, Sov, Vaan, Fuzz, Brandon etc who helped me purchase the right mod and tank setup. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arbee

B///Moodley said:


> Epic Setup! Serpent SMM coming soon I hope.‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. Yeah, i managed to find and join a small vape community here so maybe getting cotton and wire wont be that difficult. Expensive though... lets see how things go. For now, happy with what i have.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbee

r0ckf1re said:


> Welcome Arbee. Nice collection
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. Especially for the advise from our group. Good guys!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

Hey @Arbee . Nice collection you have there. Where about in UAE are you?


----------



## Arbee

Kaizer said:


> Hey @Arbee . Nice collection you have there. Where about in UAE are you?


In Abu Dhabi bro... Are you this side as well? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer

Arbee said:


> In Abu Dhabi bro... Are you this side as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Nah. I wish tho


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Nice to see a familiar face here! Welcome Yaseen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Arbee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope all is well?
> 
> Introduced myself recently and i think its time for a thread to update as i have upgraded from the Smok Alien and Vaporesso Tarot Nano devices (which are for sale, thread to follow in the classifieds).
> 
> Got my Voopoo Drag and UWell Crown 3 tank powered by AWT batteries a few days ago. Ordered some Nasty Cush Man as a top up as well as some coils for future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im exceptionally impressed with this kit, later on i plan to upgrade to a better/buildable coil and tank unit. Being in the UAE, where e-cigs are illegal to trade, getting cotton and wire is a bit of challenge. Not as easy as walking into a shop and picking them up. Have to order online and you got to know what you want.
> 
> Anyways, heres some more pics of my current build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the smooth flavorful pulls and epic clouds!! I must thank my good friends who suggested me to get the Drag!!
> 
> I need a bigger juice box now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advise and feedback welcomed,
> Happy vaping
> Arbee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




The Drag and tank combo looks very nice. Sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arbee

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Nice to see a familiar face here! Welcome Yaseen!


Loooosshhh!!! Thanks bro...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

@Arbee whats the rules and regulations with traveling to the UAE with a vape setup?

I plan on visiting in December, and just wanna do some research before my stuff gets taken away at customs/immigration


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

awesome setup!




Arbee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope all is well?
> 
> Introduced myself recently and i think its time for a thread to update as i have upgraded from the Smok Alien and Vaporesso Tarot Nano devices (which are for sale, thread to follow in the classifieds).
> 
> Got my Voopoo Drag and UWell Crown 3 tank powered by AWT batteries a few days ago. Ordered some Nasty Cush Man as a top up as well as some coils for future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im exceptionally impressed with this kit, later on i plan to upgrade to a better/buildable coil and tank unit. Being in the UAE, where e-cigs are illegal to trade, getting cotton and wire is a bit of challenge. Not as easy as walking into a shop and picking them up. Have to order online and you got to know what you want.
> 
> Anyways, heres some more pics of my current build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the smooth flavorful pulls and epic clouds!! I must thank my good friends who suggested me to get the Drag!!
> 
> I need a bigger juice box now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advise and feedback welcomed,
> Happy vaping
> Arbee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arbee

Nadim_Paruk said:


> @Arbee whats the rules and regulations with traveling to the UAE with a vape setup?
> 
> I plan on visiting in December, and just wanna do some research before my stuff gets taken away at customs/immigration


You shouldn't have any issues. Just travel with your device in hand luggage, make sure the tank is empty. I flew to Singapore, SA and back to UAE with my smok and vaporesso on my hand luggage with the batteries in them. No issues, except the leaked, i suppose due to cabin pressure. Carry your juices in your checked in luggage.

Only commercial trading of E-Cigs is banned. People do use it, openly also... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Arbee said:


> You shouldn't have any issues. Just travel with your device in hand luggage, make sure the tank is empty. I flew to Singapore, SA and back to UAE with my smok and vaporesso on my hand luggage with the batteries in them. No issues, except the leaked, i suppose due to cabin pressure. Carry your juices in your checked in luggage.
> 
> Only commercial trading of E-Cigs is banned. People do use it, openly also...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thanks for the feedback @Arbee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Keen to also see what they charging in the UAE for E-Liquid/Batteries/Cotton/Setups, etc.

What pages on IG do you buy from?


----------



## Arbee

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Keen to also see what they charging in the UAE for E-Liquid/Batteries/Cotton/Setups, etc.
> 
> What pages on IG do you buy from?


Lots of IG pages. Just do an IG search "uae vape" and choose... 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mida Khan

Arbee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope all is well?
> 
> Introduced myself recently and i think its time for a thread to update as i have upgraded from the Smok Alien and Vaporesso Tarot Nano devices (which are for sale, thread to follow in the classifieds).
> 
> Got my Voopoo Drag and UWell Crown 3 tank powered by AWT batteries a few days ago. Ordered some Nasty Cush Man as a top up as well as some coils for future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im exceptionally impressed with this kit, later on i plan to upgrade to a better/buildable coil and tank unit. Being in the UAE, where e-cigs are illegal to trade, getting cotton and wire is a bit of challenge. Not as easy as walking into a shop and picking them up. Have to order online and you got to know what you want.
> 
> Anyways, heres some more pics of my current build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the smooth flavorful pulls and epic clouds!! I must thank my good friends who suggested me to get the Drag!!
> 
> I need a bigger juice box now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advise and feedback welcomed,
> Happy vaping
> Arbee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Luvin the new setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arbee

Just about 10 days since the Drag and Uwell has been my go to vape device and today i got the burnt taste, so opened up the Uwell and cleaned it out, btw, i open it up and remove the coil then run the tank and mouth piece under the tap. Is this a good way to clean it? Then leave it to dry for an hour or so before inserting a new coil and closing the tank...

Got rid of a few juices to some new vape friends:





And got some new juices today:





The Nasty is for a friend... the new packaging is amazing:









Will post my feelings on the Cubano and FrznChee soon. 

TIA

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arbee

So, all cleaned, loaded and ready to hit...

First pull of the frznchee was cold. The ice is "loud", the lychee flavor at first is subtle but as the juice settles into the coil its so refreshing. It tastes like the Liqui Fruit Lychee with an ice cube in your mouth. This juice might just bump off my top 3... 

Hand check!! 





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arbee

Still enjoying the Drag and Uwell Combo... The FRZNChee has replaced all my juice as i find myself vaping and enjoying the flavor constantly. I have even ordered two more bottles.
Planning to change tanks, RDA most probably. Soon soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arbee

So... got an offer on the drag and uwell combo, as difficult as they are to find here in the UAE, i let it go. Getting my Vaporesso Nano back from SA tomorrow, so will use that in the mean time, while i decide on the next combo... The Uwell Crown 3 has been great to me, so i will order another and keep as my preferred Subohm tank, looking for suggestions towards a good, easy to build and maintain RTA. 

The drag as well, i really enjoyed the mod, except for its size which i found to be bulky to lug around, i think its perfect. Maybe i will order another, black drag soon. 

Any suggestions towards the perfect combo/kit for daily use?


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Jeez bro - cool thread, read it like a book - lol! UAE?? Are you just working there or are you from there....?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arbee

Chukin'Vape said:


> Jeez bro - cool thread, read it like a book - lol! UAE?? Are you just working there or are you from there....?


Thanks bro... 

Im from South Africa, working in the UAE.


----------



## B///Moodley

Arbee said:


> So... got an offer on the drag and uwell combo, as difficult as they are to find here in the UAE, i let it go. Getting my Vaporesso Nano back from SA tomorrow, so will use that in the mean time, while i decide on the next combo... The Uwell Crown 3 has been great to me, so i will order another and keep as my preferred Subohm tank, looking for suggestions towards a good, easy to build and maintain RTA.
> 
> The drag as well, i really enjoyed the mod, except for its size which i found to be bulky to lug around, i think its perfect. Maybe i will order another, black drag soon.
> 
> Any suggestions towards the perfect combo/kit for daily use?



Get a Wotofo Serpent SMM and a Black Voopoo drag/Boxer rader/Minikin Reborn/Voopoo alpha one or the best looking imo the Revtech GTS.

Wicking a Serpent is easy as making a sandwich. You just have one coil to worry about and it wicks and performs at its optimal all the time.

Take Not this is a flavour tank and you won’t be getting a ton of vapour.

Those are my suggestions though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arbee

Thanks @B///Moodley 
So i am receiving my new setup this evening... Yes, another Voopoo Drag and Uwell Crown 3, as well as a Wotofo The Troll RTA. And ofcourse a Coil Master kit and some coils and cotton... Been watching Youtube vids on building and wicking, hopefully i dont mess this up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B///Moodley

It’s quite simple but takes getting used to for beginners. What cotton and wire did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arbee

Vape Mail...











Voopoo Drag
Uwell Crown 3 for when im feeling lazy
Wotofo The Troll for when i really want to vape 
Coils for my little baby - Vaporesso Tarot Nano
Coils for the Uwell
Coil Master kit

And so i started my first build





After a lot of wasted cotton














Not the best but a start...

And juiced ready to hit





Wow!!! Amazed at the clouds and flavor. Absolutely stunning. 

With the amazing help from Fuzz, Adhir and Karsh im proud to say im an RTA user now. Still got to perfect it but im happy thus far. Onto better builds... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riyaad Mohamed

Awesome setup Yaseen! Missing you guys here back home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B///Moodley

Well done! Looking good for a first time build. Keep it up. Let me know if you need any advice or help with building. 

What cotton are you using? If you’re using cotton bacon it’s easy. That strip it comes in splits perfectly into 4 even strips for 3mm coils. Cotton should tug on your coils but not move them or slide through. Wicking takes the most time getting used to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arbee

Riyaad Mohamed said:


> Awesome setup Yaseen! Missing you guys here back home.


Yaadi boy!! Missing you guys also cuz... come visit.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbee

B///Moodley said:


> Well done! Looking good for a first time build. Keep it up. Let me know if you need any advice or help with building.
> 
> What cotton are you using? If you’re using cotton bacon it’s easy. That strip it comes in splits perfectly into 4 even strips for 3mm coils. Cotton should tug on your coils but not move them or slide through. Wicking takes the most time getting used to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shot B... Yup, using cotton bacon. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbee

This works well surprisingly...

Don't laugh...





Running it on 70w and its decent to use as a "on the move"... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arbee

These combos work so well...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arbee

Did my 3rd wicking session and as time goes by, i am getting better at it. Flavor is just amazing on the RTA. Really enjoying it. Although, i find it to be very thirsty so ive been using the Crown 3 Subohm daily as a carry around and The Troll sits at home on my Vaporesso Tarot Nano which is surprisingly a good combo, IMO. 

Here is my favorite SA juice, running low




But, no worries, @Sir Vape hooked me up with some new SA juices. 




Also got myself the battery sleeves as i have 4 batteries now!




The Wacky Wicks has been replaced by this Toffee D Lux as my favorite SA juice. The profile is on point with the taste and even though its very rich, i have been enjoying it over the last few days. 




Yellow milk... This, like the Toffee Lux, is a match profile and taste. Its amazing how many memories these 2 juices bring back. Very closely following the Toffee Lux as my favorite SA juice. Unfortunetly, Sir Vape did not have stock of Blue Milk in time for my parcel to depart SA. Its all good, thats next...

No pic, but the Originals Passion Fruit & Lemonade is a disappointment of note! Profile has nothing to do with the taste, i actually cant explain what it tastes like.

Just wanted to check, has anyone else used SA juices and felt is scratching/catching on the throat? The International juices i have are smooth, but the SA juices all have a slight scratch/catch when inhaling. Maybe the air is different here in the UAE? Could the pressure in the airplane have caused a disturbance in the properties of the Juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arbee

Some randoms in cool places...

From Atlantis, The Palms Dubai with Dubai Skyline in the background!



At Yas Marina Drag Circuit, watching some "Drag" racing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Arbee

So once again, its been a while since an update... 

And again, i have in my opinion upgraded...

Out with the Drag and Uwell! Enter the squonk!!! A huge thank you to Sir Vape for completing the order in record time, even threw in a free squonk bottle cos the box for the Inbox was slightly damaged. The device was tested to make sure it works and then sent to my mum who was coming to visit me in the UAE. Added to the order, some cotton, juice and a Kindbright Flave!




Well, since the squonk is a little more maintenance intensive - I mean the battery needs to be replaced daily, etc i decided to get another daily mod. Enter the SX Mini G Class... I managed to find it locally for some odd reason and price was pretty market related. I checked the authenticity as well.
I decided to use my Wotofo Troll RTA with the G Class as i needed a tank, so that i dont have to carry juice around. I dont like carrying juice... LOL




Im pretty happy with these two setups, although im planning to upgrade the RTA, i ordered a Manta, will see how i enjoy it... From my buddies advice, looks like its a good move.

Thanks for looking...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Welcome to squonkville Yaseen! 

as far as RTAs are concerned; the best one I've ever had (and still have) is my KYLIN Mini. If you can, get one.


----------



## r0ckf1re

Goodstuff Yas, get yourself the Nudge for the Inbox ,thank me later. 

Enjoy bro.


----------



## Arbee

r0ckf1re said:


> Goodstuff Yas, get yourself the Nudge for the Inbox ,thank me later.
> 
> Enjoy bro.


Thanks... Will do, what i have works. But i will get bored soon...


----------



## Arbee

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Welcome to squonkville Yaseen!
> 
> as far as RTAs are concerned; the best one I've ever had (and still have) is my KYLIN Mini. If you can, get one.


Thanks! Was suggested the Kylin mini, but i could not get it here.


----------



## Arbee

I managed to get a Manta RTA, first wick up and it leaked a full 4ml of juice. Literally poured out through the breathers. 
Youtube some wicking tutorials on the Manta and now, no more leaks. 
Enjoying the flavor from this, its amazing, heavy on juice a bit. Btw, Hawaiian POG by Naked is really good also...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arbee

This is getting out of hand... LOL

So, when i had asked for advice when replacing The Troll, many of my expert vaping friends suggested a Reload. However i could not find one and settled for the Manta. 

A few days ago, one of those vape friends decided to sell his Reload and Hadaly, not waiting, i scooped them from him. They are still in SA and this gentlemen did me a great favor by dropping them off with a friend thats coming up to UAE. Many thanks for your efforts.

I cant wait to get the Reload and Hadaly...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arbee

Its been a while since i have vaped, the month of fasting for us just finished and during this month, i needed something stronger for when i broke fast every day. Didnt touch a cig but in the UAE the Medwakh pipe and Dokha (tobacco) goes down very well...



I received my Reload and Hadaly, havent used them much yet. Tested out the Hadaly and wow, its leaps ahead of the other RDA i had. Will try the Reload soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

